# Little Machine Shop Bluetooth DRO - Thoughts/Experiences?



## ThorstenD (Sep 15, 2022)

Hi all, I'm looking into a DRO for my Modern Tool MD-45.  After a lot of searching, I've currently landed on the LMS BT DRO.  There are many things I like about this one, based on the website info: Easy customization, very compact sizing, cables can be cut to length, BT transceiver can be placed anywhere on the machine, and I can choose between two tablets I have lying around for the display.  And the price, well, it is what it is, given the current exchange rate and pricey mailing options.

Does anybody have any experience with this set-up? If so, I'd love to hear what you have to say.

Cheers, and thanks,
Thorsten


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 15, 2022)

ThorstenD said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this set-up? If so, I'd love to hear what you have to say.



Not really. But it sounds very interesting.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 15, 2022)

@ThorstenD @Susquatch It's a TouchDRO setup on an Android tablet. Check out the TouchDRO page for the most up to date info. https://www.touchdro.com/
I've been looking at that for my lathe with iGaging scales.
For the shipping costs from LMS you may be better off buying an Android tablet locally and getting whichever kit from Yuriy, the TouchDRO inventor.


----------



## gerritv (Sep 16, 2022)

I had a Touch DRO with iGaging scales on my lathe. Irritating to say the least. Scales needed to be isolated from the frame (motor starts would sometimes make the readings jumpt) and the scales lack of resolution were also irritating. Coupled with Yuriy not updating/fixing the sw for 3 years I made the switch to glass 1um scales and display from https://www.aikrondro.com/aikron-dro-products/ (This is the same display that Stefan G now uses). They respond quickly and thoroughly to queries. I was faced with buying a new interface due to the glass scales. Aikron was a bit more expensive but I was more certain of getting a solid product.
Of course just after that Yury finally issues an update (Beta)  So I moved the TouchDRO stuff to my Atlas mill where it is good enough. I made my own interface, easy with the iGaging scales.

 One thing that TouchDRO doesn't support afaik is the absolute position marks on the glass scales. On my Aikron this lets me use the SDM tables to calibrate tools. Some of my tool holders have numbers now, I calibrate to an absolute position on power up, and then the X offset for those tools is automagically set, give or take a few microns. If it really matters, I recalibrate the tool before use. Set the SDM to the tool number and things are lined up for accurate cuts. An added bonus is that I can now easily drill from the cross slide, setting the chuck on centre is a matter of winding the crosslide to 0.000 for that tool.

As David suggests, I would order direct from Yuriy. And don't bother with the capacitive iGaging scales.

Gerrit


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 16, 2022)

gerritv said:


> One thing that TouchDRO doesn't support afaik is the absolute position marks on the glass scales. On my Aikron this lets me use the SDM tables to calibrate tools. Some of my tool holders have numbers now, I calibrate to an absolute position on power up, and then the X offset for those tools is automagically set, give or take a few microns. If it really matters, I recalibrate the tool before use. Set the SDM to the tool number and things are lined up for accurate cuts. An added bonus is that I can now easily drill from the cross slide, setting the chuck on centre is a matter of winding the crosslide to 0.000 for that tool.



This is an important point. On lathe mode, my Ditron supports an SDM tool library. It doesn't have that for a mill. But it does have a very large tool offset function that would appear to work the same. I have not used it though. I plan to get another Ditron for my lathe shortly and we will see how well the SDM tool library works then.

One of the worries I would have with a Bluetooth or tablet based system of any kind would be coordinate saving overnight or over a power failure. It's not the end of the world but it would be a royal PIA. I like the way my Ditron handles that and I especially like the multiple zero, absolute zero, relative zero, etc etc. One can even change tools and reference locations and then return to them with a few simple presses of some buttons.

On the other hand, what I don't like is support. There is no contact information in my manual, and I have not found the Ali store to give a rats butt about after sales support.

As sad as it might be to say, I think my only choice would be to buy another display or scale if mine ever goes wonky. As far as I can tell it's pretty robust though. I'm sorta treating it a bit like buying a television or a tablet. I don't buy extended warranties. I just throw the money I would have spent on that in a separate savings account with every other similar purchase and I'll just buy a new one if I ever need it. It's sorta like self insurance on electronics, gizmos, and appliances. Nothing beats the straight forward approach of avoiding repairs, arguments, and delays you get hassling with the extended warranty characters. Just go buy the latest model and move on. I usually have enough money in that account to buy other things from time-to-time. So overall I save money and my life is better for it. 

That said, it would be nice to have a contact at Ditron or at least someone who I could direct questions to. I don't have that, and I miss it.


----------



## gerritv (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes, I have heard that about Ditron, I think Sino is another along the same line. Hence why I went with Aikron, email response is prompt. Stefan is just one of many on IG #Instamachinists that bought from there after issues with other brands. I'm as frugal as they come but this was a very worthwhile extra cost expenditure.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 16, 2022)

I have an extra DRO350 kit which works with the caliper type scales. 
I also have 2 DRO550 kis, one assembled, one not.
The DRO550 is supposed to work with the quadrature output scales. 
Haven't tried. 
Don't really know what to do with them.


----------



## Xyphota (Sep 20, 2022)

I was thinking about ordering a DRO for my Myford and ordered an Aikron DRO at Gerritv's reccomendation above. I'll let y'all know how it works out.


----------

